# Boyu CO2 diffuser - so far so good...



## nry (15 May 2009)

Okies, well it seems to work well enough - my guess is it would also work well with DIY CO2 as it needs little pressure to push CO2 bubbles into the filter tubing.  I get a steady mist of tiny bubbles into the aquarium even at a massively low 1bpm.  I admit to having no drop checker on the tank (naughty me) as I tend to just crank CO2 up until the fish complain, then knock it down a little - on my old setup I always needed at least 30bpm (using the same bubble counter from my old setup) to reach a green drop checker but as yet I don't know how well this Boyu setup with mist around the aquarium will behave.

I'm going to order another drop checker (broke my last one) so I can get a bpm count before putting it away again - less is more for me, can't do all this measuring stuff any more!

Linky:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Carbon-Dioxid ... 7C294%3A50

All of Â£4.98 delivered too, can't argue with that!


----------



## Nelson (15 May 2009)

hi,
just got mine today.will set it up on sunday and see how it goe's  
neil


----------



## nry (15 May 2009)

Be good to get some other feedback - think there's only now three of us on here who have said they have one.  For the price it is very solidly put together - the only drawback being you can't open it up to clean it 'IF' it gets dirty.  Mine is inside the cabinet so will get little light - hopefully this and the high CO2 levels around the ceramic should keep algae down.


----------



## Nelson (15 May 2009)

hi,
i think a few people have them,aaron for sure,though no tank yet  .then maybe paulo,andy and jamesm.not sure :? 
neil


----------



## JamesM (15 May 2009)

I use one and recommend them. Zig also uses one with great results.


----------



## nry (15 May 2009)

Is it still 'good' to have CO2 mist around the aquarium or has it slightly moved towards 100% diffusion with no bubbles?


----------



## LondonDragon (15 May 2009)

Ordered mine this week too, will see how it works when it gets here!!


----------



## SKP1995 (15 May 2009)

I'm waiting on one arriving, couldn't argue for a fiver.


----------



## aaronnorth (16 May 2009)

mines waiting to be setup


----------



## GreenNeedle (16 May 2009)

I have 2 in my cupboard not being used   I found that they work quite well but not with my setup of having the lily pipe at the surface nor the very high turnover I am using.

I think Zig found the same thing until he changed to the ADA jet pipe.  You need to find a method to inject the bubbles without them instantly hitting the surface   The Jet pipe pushed them at velocity slightly downward



> Is it still 'good' to have CO2 mist around the aquarium or has it slightly moved towards 100% diffusion with no bubbles?



I think mist is the general consensus.  I was talking on the Barr report with someone who was telling me that a lot more CO2 was lost with misting than a reactor and I asked 'what makes you think that'.  The answer I got was that bubbles rise to the surface and get lost to which I replied that the same will happen with 100% dissolved CO2 but the 'exit can't be seen .

I have no idea on which uses less O but I wouldn't think there would be much difference. Whether dissolved or not the equilibrium is still the same.

AC


----------



## andy (16 May 2009)

Got mine last week along with the glass jobbies with the ceramic bit in the middle.  Ive just put the glass one on for the moment and im quite pleased with it but the one above does seem like a decent bit of kit for the money.  I might even set up a second CO2 system although my tank is looking so nice now that im a little put off with changing anything.


----------



## nry (16 May 2009)

My lily pipe does push the bubbles a good way into and down the tank height, one thing I really like about this diffuser is how it hardly affects the filter flow rate, even with the replacement glass outlet pipe connected up again, the flow rate out of the inlet lily is pretty much the same as it was before!


----------



## nry (27 May 2009)

Took a bit of playing to get this right, but (without any drop checker, I love this no measuring concept) with a small amount of surface agitation, and 8bpm (from a D-D bubble counter), I am getting a lovely fine mist around nearly all the tank and plants are pearling like never before.

Without any agitation the fine bubbles were just sitting at the water surface and at a guess, increasing CO2 levels really high as the fish were showing signs of too much CO2.  My cory's are the best check, if they start surfacing for a breath more often then CO2 is too high.

I'm 99% convinced that the CO2 mist gets a really good concentration of CO2 to the plants, with the surface agitation preventing too much CO2 being in the water column.

I've started lifting the lily pipe higher at lights off which really keeps surface scum away, so overall I am very happy with CO2 at the moment


----------



## Peter1000000 (27 May 2009)

Just bought one... let's see if it's any good in 10 weeks when it finally arrives from HK..


----------



## Nick16 (28 May 2009)

mines working well. had it set up for a while and the DC is just yellow.


----------



## Steve Smith (28 May 2009)

Anyone remind me if these will fit 16mm hosing?  I've been tempted by one since Zig was using one last year, but never gotten around to ordering one


----------



## Nick16 (28 May 2009)

i cant remember if mine is on 16mm. its on a TT Ex1200 but i think thats 12mm. im not sure.


----------



## Steve Smith (28 May 2009)

EX1200 is a 16mm/22mm hose.  That's cool, I'm thinking of putting it onto an EX1200   Actually, I suspect it'll be a case of chopping off some of the hose tail, like you would with a UV light unit or something...


----------



## SKP1995 (28 May 2009)

I fitted mine to my EX1200 yesterday, there was no need to cut the hosetails, but I did use a couple of hose clips to secure the pipe to the diffuser seeing as any large movement of the pipes could easily pull them off the hosetails.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 May 2009)

I am still waiting for mine!!!!


----------



## nry (28 May 2009)

HK seem to take a good fortnight to get stuff to the UK from the few things I've ordered so far.


----------



## AdAndrews (28 May 2009)

can you fill me in on these please, because i have seen a couple of pictures on ebay, and i am a bit confused.. is this totally in line, or do you have to attatch it to the end of the filter hose, and then put it in the tank?

is it suitable for me to buy one for my 125 litre tank, with 16mm tetratec1200 connections???

thanks


----------



## nry (28 May 2009)

It can go inline outside or inside the tank.  Mine is outside, connected into the tube then returns water to the tank from the filter.


----------



## AdAndrews (28 May 2009)

ok, i think i will get one then

thanks


----------



## AdAndrews (28 May 2009)

forgot to ask, does it slow down the flow rate of the filter, becuase i will already have a hydor heater in there, its probably best if i get an in-tank diffuser if the boyu slows it down

?


----------



## SKP1995 (28 May 2009)

My ex1200 is running the diffuser and external heater and it seems fine, though I do use a Koralia 1 in the tank for circulation as well.


----------



## AdAndrews (28 May 2009)

do you think it slows it down though? becuase the reason for getting an in-line diffuser would be to de-clutter the tank, but theres no point if i would need a powerhead(just my opinion, dont take it to heart)

thanks


----------



## SKP1995 (28 May 2009)

Well of course it will slow it down to a degree, as to how much I honestly couldn't tell you but I don't think it's hugely restrictive as the surface movement from the spraybar is still good and that's running 4 sections of pipe rather than the usual 3.  The Koralia is in there to take care of any dead spots the spraybar doesn't cover, you can't have too much flow imo!


----------



## nry (28 May 2009)

Personally I didn't see any impact on flow on my 13mm piping - the diffuser is completely straight through, but perhaps on a 16mm pipe it might offer some reduction on diameter so might impact the flow.


----------



## GreenNeedle (28 May 2009)

It will reduce flow for any piping.  The internal entry and exit is 8mm if I remember correctly therefore with it being a smaller diameter than the hose that goes over it flow reduction occurs.  Same as anything that you put inline.

Unless the entry/exit and internal diameter is equal to or greater than the hose you are using you will get some reduction.

How much is the old 'piece of string' question though 

AC


----------



## AdAndrews (28 May 2009)

yeah, i spose it is like how longs a piece of sting.. i will think about it, but if i had an in-tank diffuser, i was wondering if this would work:

lily pipe inflow on left hand side pointing to right hand side, then drop checker and c02 diffuser on right hand side, and then the lily pipe outflow(into filter) in the back rear left hand side... if you dont know what i mean, just say and i will make a little pic in paint  would that be ok? or if not, whats the best arrangement of filtet inlets, outlets, diffusers and so on???

thanks


----------



## bazz (28 May 2009)

hi,
i've been slightly experimenting with this for 6 weeks or so on my 30 liter nano. to begin with for a couple of weeks i had it in the tank on the inflow into a ecco pro 130 (12/16mm) whereby the co2 was completely dissolved at roughly 1 bubble/second. after this i put it inline on the outflow from the filter where co2 bubbles are visibly ejected from the spraybar, i wouldn't call it a fine mist though. i have noticed no differnce in plant growth either way and perhaps need to test for a longer period. incidently, i don't think there is any point cutting the hosetails down as internal diameter (9mm)of these appear to extend the length to the diffuser body itself, and would probably slow down flow rate on a 16mm filter.
whatever for the price they are well worth the money (dennerle charge 45 quid for a very similar piece of kit), even if its just kicking around as a spare incase one of those precious glass one get's broken!
cheers,
bazz!


----------



## Themuleous (28 May 2009)

What the heck, worth a try.  Have just ordered one 

Would be good to find a _small_ external diffuser, get another bit of kit out of the tank.

Sam


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jun 2009)

Just received mine in the post so not had a chance to set it up, but wanted to say that due to the tapered connectors it has it looks like it'll fit both 12/16mm and 16/22mm diameter filter tubing, which is a bonus.  

As Im running 16/22mm pipes think I'll cut some of the end off so the water isn't being forced through a 12mm hole.

HTH

Sam


----------



## dsandson (8 Jun 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> As Im running 16/22mm pipes think I'll cut some of the end off so the water isn't being forced through a 12mm hole.



Dont think its makes a difference. When I looked down it before fitting it looked like it was the same bore all the way. I've had mine fitted for a week and it seems very good. Cant say if has reduced flow, as it was fitted to a new filter.

I've seen a similar product from another supplier which is built specifically for which ever size tubing you have. Has little bolts like the hydor ETH to keep the hose on firmly. Unfortunatleyt its not available over here, or on ebay.

http://www.up-aqua.com/00-dm-page/00up_dm-co2-big.jpg

Dave


----------



## GreenNeedle (8 Jun 2009)

For the sake of a fiver 'possibly wasted' if you have a steady hand you could use a 12mm drill bit and widen the 8mm inner diameter 

Or you could pay me to do it   I have 2 for sale which are currently the standard 8mm (I think) standard untouched diameter.

AC


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jun 2009)

dsandson said:
			
		

> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good point 

The link didn't work?

Sam


----------



## soton_dave (8 Jun 2009)

SuperColey1 said:
			
		

> I have 2 for sale which are currently the standard 8mm (I think) standard untouched diameter.
> 
> AC




how much do you want for them?
been umming and arring about getting one.

cheers dave


----------



## Themuleous (8 Jun 2009)

Just hooked mine up, nosier than i had expected, with the bubbles going into the water, that could be because its on my 3000lph powerhead, so might try it on the filter.  Also had a bit of trouble putting the co2 tubing on the intake connector and it still doesn't look all that secure but its going OK so far.

Sam


----------



## dsandson (10 Jun 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> The link didn't work?



Hmm... worked for me. Try this... http://www.up-aqua.com/index.htm and its top row and click on the middle pic. Wouldnt mind one of these in the 16/22mm size so I could move the boyu onto my 60l.



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Just hooked mine up, nosier than i had expected, with the bubbles going into the water, that could be because its on my 3000lph powerhead, so might try it on the filter. Also had a bit of trouble putting the co2 tubing on the intake connector and it still doesn't look all that secure but its going OK so far.



I thought the same. Had read something about putting a jumper around a noisy external filter to dampen the noise, so wraped a tea towel around it and I can barely hear it now. Great!

I agree about the co2 connector, but just used some of the stiffer AE clear co2 pipe and its staying, touch wood!

Dave


----------

